# This bot is really annoying...



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I may have solved my own complaint.

I consider 95% of the "EV News" irrelevant, because the only significant remaining problem is power.

I've bookmarked this page for energy news.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I must say that I find the 'Ebay related auctions' forum a bit pointless as some days as there can be so many Ebay ads for gold coloured 12v car horns that it might as well be considered spam along with the running shoes.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe - how annoying that we haven't yet developed bots that get us exactly the news we want!

Someone will probably get government funding to study the "problem," though...


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Agree on both accounts with the annoying factor. To me it would be great if both the eBay "EV" posts and news feeds were collected on some sub forum thread that doesn't set the "New Posts" bit. That way I can click on new posts and not see them but they'll be there if I'm ever curious to go look.

JR


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd vote for anything that enabled me to not see either of them....


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Funny how differently people use forums.

I don't bother with setting to show all new posts. I just scan through the home page looking for any threads dated today before looking in that forum to see what is new. That means I wouldn't even click on the Classified or Ebay forums. I only click on the news if something new catches my eye.

However, now I trawl through all the boards looking for spam every time I log on before I do anything else.


----------

